# Drawings



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I like doing pencil and paper, but I've done all sorts of media. I was looking through this section and looking at all the different types and thought I might share some of mine. If anyone's interested I may be able to do one in the style they want.

Acryllic









Paper/Pencil









Acryllic









paper/pencil









Paper/pencil









Computer:









Photo Manip









Photo Manip









photo manip









photo manip









paper/pencil









paper/pencil









pencil/paper









Photo manip









paper/pencil/computer









and finally, perhaps the most important one:
Paper/pencil of Kevin Fisher, my veil tail betta


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, those are great! I admit I'm partial to the physical media rather than the electronic/digital stuff, but it's all lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
Could you do Gandalf in acrylic please?(if the pics are free)
Thanks


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I can do one in Acrylic, if you want the hard copy it'll cost about 5$ but I can send you a picture of it for free. It'll take me until next week, because all my acrylics are at home and I don't leave til Sunday.

If all that sounds good, no prob :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you just send me the pic please  I have nowhere to put a hard copy 
Take your time  I'll still be here next week ...and the week after that...LOL
Also do you do dogs?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

sometimes. lol. My subjects are varied and always different. I can give it a try if you'd like


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd be really grateful if you could do a picture of eve for me, I don't mind what you choose to do it in 
I'm not sure what size it will come out as, sorry if it's really big!Again can I please just have a pic rather than the hard copy? 
Thanks


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Can do. :-D I like pencil and paper, but I may do it in acrylic. :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

check out my other thread if you want a free photo signature :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Will do!!!  you're using befunky.com yes?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

No I'm using a different site lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol I thought it looked like befunky  oh well my mistake


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

The ying and yang Orca's are great!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

May you pleas do bubba . I have pics of him in my photo gallerys and hes my avi pic will u computer it and post it on here?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

once i get my room re-set up from bringing stuff from school I can set up my paints and get many done :-D Post a picture here and I'll see what I can do. What kind of picture do you want?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

a betta drawing and dude u draw very cool ly , i on mible so i cant post is XC look in my albums photo gallery thingy pic the best one that looks best


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

i meant outta what? acrylic? water color? pen/pencil?


----------

